# Looking for sawbuck, bucking horse or sawhorse design



## JAXJEREMY (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm looking to build a very basic sawbuck..plan is to make one out of pressure treated would that can fold up when it's not in use. No looking for anything fancy and I probably won't be cutting rounds any larger than say 16 inches. 

Found this thread, http://bit.ly/c7EYig and that seems to be a pretty sturdy design, but was wondering if anyone else had one that they built and would be willing to share. Thanks.


----------



## homelitejim (Nov 15, 2010)

getting ready to build something similar from scratch, if it works i'll take pictures and post them


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Nov 15, 2010)

I can email my plans in Excel format, if you like.

A couple of people here have built it, and have good things to say about it.


http://www.arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=1026596&postcount=4


----------



## nvrs (Nov 15, 2010)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> I can email my plans in Excel format, if you like.
> 
> A couple of people here have built it, and have good things to say about it.
> 
> ...



I'd like to take a look at the plans, feel free to email them to me...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## CTYank (Nov 15, 2010)

jermil01 said:


> I'm looking to build a very basic sawbuck..plan is to make one out of pressure treated would that can fold up when it's not in use. No looking for anything fancy and I probably won't be cutting rounds any larger than say 16 inches.
> 
> Found this thread, http://bit.ly/c7EYig and that seems to be a pretty sturdy design, but was wondering if anyone else had one that they built and would be willing to share. Thanks.



This one looks good, if it can hold multiple pieces of random diameter well: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qYERpGVJ4Y from Bailey's.

This'n looks good at holding many random diameter pieces, so long as their loaded kinda symmetric: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfWrQ5guRZI&feature=related
Should be able to be fabricated out of threaded pipe; maybe McAlpin will sell plans, so it wouldn't have to be shipped from Oz.

Most saw-horses are a pain; they slow you down unless you've a helper to load logs. Quicker, simpler, cheaper to cut some down near the ground, with some pieces resting on others, then toss more logs on and repeat until done.


----------



## Phil_Marino (Nov 15, 2010)

jermil01 said:


> I'm looking to build a very basic sawbuck..plan is to make one out of pressure treated would that can fold up when it's not in use. No looking for anything fancy and I probably won't be cutting rounds any larger than say 16 inches.
> 
> Found this thread, http://bit.ly/c7EYig and that seems to be a pretty sturdy design, but was wondering if anyone else had one that they built and would be willing to share. Thanks.



If you make it foldable, there's no reason to make it from pressure treated wood. Make it from scrap construction lumber, and just keep it out of the rain when you're not using it for a while. It will still last for years, and then you can burn it when you're done with it, rather than be left with toxic trash.

Phil Marino


----------



## Philbert (Nov 15, 2010)

Here is a related thread with some photos 'Sawbuck Design Options':

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=131597&highlight=sawbuck

Mine is post #19 in this thread. Very simple. Very Sturdy. Of course, I am a little biased . . . 

Philbert


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Nov 15, 2010)

nvrs said:


> I'd like to take a look at the plans, feel free to email them to me...:hmm3grin2orange:





Well, I normally send these free of charge to anyone who asks, but since you're from Fremont, that'll be $100 for *you*.






Juuuust kidding. Some of my best friends are from Fremont. Great folks. 'Course, I wouldn't want my sister to marry one....








Because they are great folks, and my sister is... well....





PM me your address and I'll ship them out to ya!


----------



## JAXJEREMY (Nov 16, 2010)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> I can email my plans in Excel format, if you like.
> 
> A couple of people here have built it, and have good things to say about it.
> 
> ...



Blueridge, that would be great. I'll message you my email address. Thanks.


----------



## JAXJEREMY (Nov 16, 2010)

Philbert said:


> Here is a related thread with some photos 'Sawbuck Design Options':
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=131597&highlight=sawbuck
> 
> ...



Don't know why that thread didn't come up in my search. Thanks for pointing it out. There are some good designs in there.


----------



## Skier76 (Nov 16, 2010)

I made one out of two pallets. I got the idea from another forum I visit. Pallets were free; just used a few screws I had laying around.


----------



## D&B Mack (Nov 18, 2010)

Heres mine


----------



## camoman (Nov 18, 2010)

Here is a thread from the one I built.. works well but I did over load it once and it did the splits becasue the eyes I used to hold the chain straightened out. 

Other then that it works very well.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=143865


----------



## Henry and Wanda (Nov 18, 2010)

Hey Skier 76,
I like the one you made.......very inventive being able to use two old scrap pallets....a very good use of the pallets and it seems to look like it would work great.....I LIKE !!!!!!



Henry and Wanda


----------



## nvrs (Nov 18, 2010)

rep sent to skier76 for the ingenious use of something people already throw away and burn(pallets).


----------

